# Cheese Stuffed Red Peppers



## love_cheese (Dec 19, 2011)

Cheese Stuffed Red Peppers
  Serves: 6 Servings 

  Ingredients: 

  1/2 lb Ground turkey breast
  1 ts Garlic -- minced
  3 Red peppers -- large
  4 c Water
  8 oz FF Pepper Jack Cheese, HC -- Shredded
  3/4 c Cooked borwn rice
  3/4 c Cooked wild rice
  1/3 c Green onions -- sliced
  2 oz Pimiento -- choped
  1/8 ts Cayenne pepper

  Instructions:

  Heat oven to 350 F. In 10" skillet, cook turkey and garlic until browned;
  drain. Cut red peppers lengthwise in halves. Remove seeds and membranes,
  rinse. In Dutch oven bring water to a boil; cook pepper halves 2 minutes;
  drain. In large bowl stir together 1 c. cheese, brown rice, green onions,
  pimiento, cayenne pepper and turkey mixture. Loosely stuff each pepper
  half. Arrange in 12"x 7" baking dish sprayed with non-stick cooking spray.
  Cover and bake at 350 F. for 30 minutes. Uncover and sprinkle with
  remaining cheese. Continue baking until cheese melts. 6 servings, each 176
  calories, 26 g protein, 15 g carbo., 2 g fat, 33 mg cholesterol, 299 mg
  sodium.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 4, 2012)

This looks great, definitely going to try it


----------



## chopper (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh yea!  This looks really good. Thanks!


----------

